# CK2610 HST



## Tim Clarke (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello all I'm new here the forum and a new Kioti owner as well I have a ck2610 hst when I'm work it hard it will stall engine is they normal thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. A stalling tractor is not normal. It is a symptom or reaction to be worked improperly or beyond its limitations. It's a 24.5 hp tractor, a utility unit that does have limits.

What are you using it for? 

I've never stalled mine, but I have a nephew that had a tendency to put the pedal to the metal and would inevitably cause the engine to labour to the point of almost stalling but failed to do so after a few words of encouragement to off the pedal.
To high a range, too little throttle or too much weight to push or pull will cause your HST to bong and shut down.


----------

